
Ethereum Will Be the Backbone of the New Internet - saifazmi
https://medium.com/loom-network/ethereum-will-be-the-backbone-of-the-new-internet-88718e08124f
======
onion2k
_That’s a LOT of financial incentive for someone to try to hack / exploit the
network. And yet to this day, almost 3 years after Ethereum’s mainnet launch,
no one has managed to find an exploit in the platform’s security._

That might mean there aren't any, or that there aren't many people looking, or
any exploit is really hard to find and hasn't been figured out yet, or that a
malicious attacker has found one but hasn't used it yet because they're
waiting to maximise their gain.

The fact there aren't any published exploits is not a sign something is secure
(or not secure).

~~~
gus_massa
There are so many insecure badly written "smart" contracts out there that are
an easy target, that trying to hack the main network is probably a waste of
time.

And anyway, if someone hacks a small contract s/he will get away and keep the
money, but if someone hacks the main net then Vitalik will undo^H^H^H^H fork
and make it worthless.

